

Glenn Gould Interviews Glenn Gould about Glenn Gould - byrneseyeview
http://collectionscanada.ca/glenngould/028010-502.7-e.html

======
jpwagner
For more on his eccentricity and genius, I highly recommend "32 short films
about Glenn Gould".

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108328/>

~~~
raganwald
And then ethere's an excellent play called "Glenn" that is structured around
and like the Goldberg Variations.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1552450589?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1552450589?ie=UTF8&tag=raganwald001-20)
(Fully whored link).

Glenn Gould is depicted at four different stages of his life, and like a
contrapuntal piece of music the four characters speak against and with each
other in various combinations. If you love Bach's music, this play is an
amazing experience.

------
cesare
BTW, have you read the novel 'The Loser' by Thomas Bernhard?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Loser_(book)>

I bet most people here would like it. One of the three main characters is a
fictitious Glenn Gould.

~~~
swannodette
A frightening, humorous, and nerve shatteringly good novel.

------
bdr
It's worth reading to understand what he means when he says: "that liberty,
surely, is the product of -- what shall I call it? -- the enthusiastic
irreverence of a zero-to-one relationship." Reminds me of some code I've
written.

------
JabavuAdams
I was just walking past his childhood home the other day, on the way to the
beach. There's a small plaque commemorating the location, but that's it. I'm
not sure whether the house is still in his family.

------
jacquesm
nice! If you like Glenn Gould then look into Dinu Lipatti as well.

